# Master Coatings Dry Erase Product-Wink



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

Has anybody else used this product called Wink(walls love ink)?We use it for one customer as spec'd by the designer,it is the only dry erase product I've used.The walls are typically 10'x25' and we always get some vertical roller or lap marks in it.The last wall we did they are almost unacceptable.I am looking to see if anyone has had similar problems and if they found a trick to cure it,maybe a certain cover or what not.-Nogg


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Have you tried with a microfiber roller cover? Sherwin Williams sells a 5/16 that works very well on smooth surfaces.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Rolling all your finish strokes in one direction helps a lot with roller flash.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

Spray it.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

We've used the Idea Paint for Dry Erase and S/W's new clear coat dry erase. The Idea Paint is not forgiving at all when it comes to application. Use the shortest nap roller cover that you can get. The walls need to have a level 5 finish (the smoothest in industry standards). Small imperfections in the wall will collect smudges of the erased markers and over time will give a discolored appearance.

Spraying is also difficult to do with Idea Paint as any excessive overlapping can produce flashing. The entire surface needs to be sprayed, as well, no cutting with a brush anywhere or the difference in finish will be immediately apparent.

The clear dry erase from S/W is a bit more forgiving but again short nap pad.


----------



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

yeah the WINK is a clear highgloss catalyzed material.The designers like it because it can be applied over any color they wish.If I tried to spray it no doubt I would use a cup gun,could'nt afford to waste the line material and it has a short pot life also (1 hr).I was hoping someone has found the magic cover or something for this stuff.Jmay, rolling in one direction sounds like it is worth a shot but with this stuff you cant play with it too much,we'll see.Rent,I dont think I have tried that cover,I'll give it a look,can't hurt.Roamer,I would like to convince the designer to try another clear product such as SW.Do you use the high test Idea Paint or the waterbourne?Wink is waterbourne and is relatively low odor which is important for this client.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

We've used both the solvent and waterborne Idea paints. The solvent borne has a very strong odor. Anyone not wearing an respirator would have to leave the work area.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Used the solvent based Idea paint in an elementary school a few years ago. Every classroom had the front wall Idea paint corner to corner. Class 5 finish (skim coat and sand), good primer, and I used a foam roller (we also used a 1/4" mohair with good success) and layed it all off from the top down. We taped the corners and used a weeny roller to roll into the corner.

All that said, I'm not a big fan of Idea Paint b/c it the markers don't erase as well as they should, especially marker thats been on there for awhile. Regular white boards with a ledge for your markers etc are much more functional and clean better. Imho.


----------



## Paintpro7 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'll weigh in on this and see if I may be of assistance. I have used pretty much every dry erase paint thats out there. Idea, Wink, rustoleum, Sherwin Williams, Remarkable & Whiteyboard to name a few. I typically paint about 4-500 whiteboards a year, its been a nice nitch business for me. In honing in on a product I like, I came across Remarkable. Remarkable is far and away the best product I've come across to date. It hands down beats Idea Paint and is superior to any other product I've found. Their customer service is exceptional, and the product funtionality is 2nd to none. What I like about Remarable is how nice it lays down, it goes on smooth, and levels out very nicely on the wall. Every other product I've used leaves a large stipple and is tough to get very smooth. I add just a little H2o to the mixture (3-5%) and it works so nice. I would strongly recommend Remarkable to anyone who needs a quality dry erase product for a reasonable price.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

And how exactly are u affiliated with Remarkable?

Talk about a resurrection. ....


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paintpro7 said:


> I'll weigh in on this and see if I may be of assistance. I have used pretty much every dry erase paint thats out there. Idea, Wink, rustoleum, Sherwin Williams, Remarkable & Whiteyboard to name a few. I typically paint about 4-500 whiteboards a year, its been a nice nitch business for me. In honing in on a product I like, I came across Remarkable. Remarkable is far and away the best product I've come across to date. It hands down beats Idea Paint and is superior to any other product I've found. Their customer service is exceptional, and the product funtionality is 2nd to none. What I like about Remarable is how nice it lays down, it goes on smooth, and levels out very nicely on the wall. Every other product I've used leaves a large stipple and is tough to get very smooth. I add just a little H2o to the mixture (3-5%) and it works so nice. I would strongly recommend Remarkable to anyone who needs a quality dry erase product for a reasonable price.


Remarkable!:whistling2:


----------

